# Flu Shot or Not?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Who gets the shot and who will not even go near the thing?

So far I don't get flu shots,hubby won't either.But I wonder if this is wise.

I know many old people who get it every year.Hubbys mother is 82 and she gets them all,flu pnemonia,whatever they have.Most old people we know gets them.Of course now we are in that old catagory too.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is an article you might be interested in.

http://survivethecomingcollapse.com/2307/flu-prevention-myths-and-time-tested-strategies/


----------



## taylort5 (Nov 6, 2008)

Have never had one , neither have my kids. I don't trust what is in the shot. Call me crazy , but I don't care. My wife has had flu shots, but not in recent years. Me and my two boys got the flu this year .  in fact I am still suffering today.. Spending too much time on the net. Lol 
Anyhow we have some friends who get the shot every year , and we just found out that their son got flu today. So I guess it really doesn't matter. I'd rather take my chances and not get the shot.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

No thank you


----------



## MamaTo3 (May 25, 2012)

Never had one. Don't plan on it. Never had the flu either (knock on wood).


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We get a flu shot every year. We also have our pneunomia and shingles vaccinations. We stay current on Tetanus and DPT. In other words - we take our vaccinations seriously because we feel strongly that compromised health will be problematic in any SHTF scenario.

A little off topic - how many of you remember getting the sugar cube polio vaccination when you were little? My granddaughter asked me what the thing on my upper arm was... smallpox vaccination. I have a chicken pox scar on my chin. As much as we hope these diseases are in the past, all it takes is one little "mistake" and they're back full force.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Never had one.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

We do get the flu shots...My Son has asthma really bad so we really don't need him to get the flu, Hubby is not a well person so he get's his...none of us has ever gotten sick from the shot...think the first year my son got it, where they gave him the shot in the arm ended up very sore and swollen, now we start motrin before we get it and no problem there....Since we have personally not had any issue's with getting this i don't mind getting one..
I do believe it is one's personal choice, and Never get one if you are running a fever or not feeling well.....


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've gotten em fer years, this was my last year. I got mine over 4 months ago. I've had trouble with the muscle in my left arm ever since. Ach's, will wake me up at nite. Weak, after workin all day, I'll come home an rest. Then can't hardly move my left arm. Wen't ta the store, put my hands in my pocket an had ta use my right hand ta pull my left back out!

Asked doc about it, he said that sometimes happens. Asked ifin it was gonna get better. He said it could get better, it could stay the same er it could get worse! Not really the answer what I was lookin fer! He told me ta never get another flu shot. The vacination doesn't mean ya won't get the flu, it may prevent the flu er lesson the flu ifin ya do get it. I work a 9 county area, so that be one a the reasons I always got one. Guess I'm just gonna have ta be more carefull from now on.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Country Living said:


> We get a flu shot every year. We also have our pneunomia and shingles vaccinations. We stay current on Tetanus and DPT. In other words - we take our vaccinations seriously because we feel strongly that compromised health will be problematic in any SHTF scenario.
> 
> A little off topic - how many of you remember getting the sugar cube polio vaccination when you were little? My granddaughter asked me what the thing on my upper arm was... smallpox vaccination. I have a chicken pox scar on my chin. As much as we hope these diseases are in the past, all it takes is one little "mistake" and they're back full force.


From what I hear the smallpox vaccinatipon is only good fro 10 years.But then who knows if thats treu or not.I know tetinus is needed every 10 years,unless they changed it.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I've gotten em fer years, this was my last year. I got mine over 4 months ago. I've had trouble with the muscle in my left arm ever since. Ach's, will wake me up at nite. Weak, after workin all day, I'll come home an rest. Then can't hardly move my left arm. Wen't ta the store, put my hands in my pocket an had ta use my right hand ta pull my left back out!
> 
> Asked doc about it, he said that sometimes happens. Asked ifin it was gonna get better. He said it could get better, it could stay the same er it could get worse! Not really the answer what I was lookin fer! He told me ta never get another flu shot. The vacination doesn't mean ya won't get the flu, it may prevent the flu er lesson the flu ifin ya do get it. I work a 9 county area, so that be one a the reasons I always got one. Guess I'm just gonna have ta be more carefull from now on.


 My goodness Coot,sorry to hear this,hope you do the getting better one doc mentioned.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

All good answer ,thanks.I still think I will pass,may be sorry later but for now I will just take my chances.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

I got mine last friday. I personally can care less but with a newborn at home, better safe than sorry. The vaccine is 66% effective. In other words, you are inoculated this year for 2/3rds of the strains that are prevalent as of today.

Yup tetanus is every 10, but if you have a possible tetanus causing injury, they want it to have been within 5


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know if I posted these yet I am getting old disregard these video...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Every year there are a number of Flu viruses floating around. They pick a very small number to make a vaccine for. Now, if the Flu virus does not mutate as viruses are wont to do, and they pick the right ones, and you get the right shot, then it might help or it might help a little, or it might not help at all, or it might hurt you whether or not you encounter someone with the Flu. 

I like the odds in Vegas better. Now, when the shots are being given by some mostly naked chorus line gals I might reconsider.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

It's a pretty bad strain going around this year, I know nurses with the immune systems of a Sherman tank & are never sick that have been out two weeks with it. Not a fun way to spend your paid time off.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I've taken the flu shot twice in my life.

Once, while working in healthcare, came down with the nastiest respiratory mess that year. That was almost 17 years ago.

Then our first year back in school, we all got the shot. I literally could not move for months, the aches and pains in my body. Now, this could have been the onset of my wheat intolerance, I don't know. But the kids still got type B flu that year. That was the one and only year even my kids had the vaccine.

So, personal experience, as long we are healthy, we are going to stay away from all vaccines.

If we were unhealthy and had numerous health problems, I might would get it. Might would get them all. The people dying are ones that are unhealthy to begin with. 

My opinion.

My husband has never had the flu and never had the shot .... And he never washes his hands, seriously.....


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I get most vaccines and have never had an issue with them. I also received many in the service and never had an issue. In my younger years I traveled to many odd places and received a lot of travelers vaccines and never had an issue. This is not everyones experience but its mine. After becoming educated about the diseases I was being vaccinated against the vaccines appeared low risk by comparison. I do get the flu vaccine every year and so far it has worked well for me.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I get most vaccines and have never had an issue with them. I also received many in the service and never had an issue. In my younger years I traveled to many odd places and received a lot of travelers vaccines and never had an issue. This is not everyones experience but its mine. After becoming educated about the diseases I was being vaccinated against the vaccines appeared low risk by comparison. I do get the flu vaccine every year and so far it has worked well for me.


:eyebulge:

See it's a conspiracy! They've made ya into walking Kevlar shield, they're going to come back for you and make you wear a blue hat! :gaah:

:wave:


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL
Charcoal... when in doubt charcoal it out 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...52374.582023371813684&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

faithmarie said:


>


Fixed it.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly, I am sorry you have had such a rough time with the flu shot....that is not fun at all..
I do understand though, i had a tetanus shot last year and oh my gosh, i got sick as a dog within 10 minutes of getting it, had to call the doctor because the spot they gave and up the side of my neck were killing me, and i had a headache on that side of my head for a week... ended up going back to the doctor, nurse said they might have to think twice before giving me that one again...don't know which is worse sometimes shot or no shot... You take of yourself and i am hoping that arm and hand gets to feelin' better.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Tetanus shot on the neck....OUCH!


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

taylort5 said:


> Have never had one , neither have my kids. I don't trust what is in the shot.


You have GOOD REASON not to!!!!!!

There is ALOT OF GARBAGE that really doesnt belong there!!

Vaccines in general ARE NOT GOOD as they can supress your immune system and thus cause you to get some sickness later in life that you MIGHT NOT have gotton otherwise!


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Never had one, don't plan to any time soon.


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

Your immune system thanks you for not injecting garbage into it


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Latest news report says this years flu shot carries a small chance of complications leading possibility for brain lesions and seizures. Who wouldn't want some of that.

“It’s a very rare disorder, usually caused from a viral infection — very rarely from a vaccine — and basically it can effect the central nervous systems of the brain,” says Skiest.

Lesions develop, producing headaches, fevers and sometimes seizures. Symptoms can be similar to multiple sclerosis, but patients can make a full recovery.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Piers Morgan got a flu shot on TV by Dr. Oz as this years vaccination poster child. Ten days later he came down with the flu to the point that it affected his work. lmao


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Piers Morgan got a flu shot on TV by Dr. Oz as this years vaccination poster child. Ten days later he came down with the flu to the point that it affected his work. lmao


Perfect.:teehee:


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

Perfect. I think he is an as$&le. Enjoy, Piers!


----------

